# Do you pee in the shower?



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you agree with George, Elaine, Jerry, or Kramer?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I've seen this topic get hotter than religious/political debates, so watch out.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Unless...I had no choice...But never in public places.

Martin


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Almaviva has found the secret of never needing to poop. I have found the secret of never needing to pee, but vested interests, namely the bottled water industry and the Toilet Manufacturers Association of Great Britain, have got me tied up in legal knots, so I can't reveal it.

Let it suffice to say that I have no need to vote one way or another in this poll.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Interesting poll which begs the question of option 4. Do you pee in the bath.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

A thing I need to know before I vote: who is in the hypothetical shower? Because in some circumstances, I can imagine being very tempted to pee in it.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'm sure Tapkaara's gonna love this one...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I think I heard somewhere that urine is actually sterile when it comes out... and we see Bear Grylls drink it all the time without getting sick, so I don't think peeing in the shower is going to hurt anything.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> I think I heard somewhere that urine is actually sterile when it comes out... and we see Bear Grylls drink it all the time without getting sick, so I don't think peeing in the shower is going to hurt anything.


Thats true, pee is non-toxic. It only becomes harmful once it has the chance to mix with bacteria in the air and what-not.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I'm going to have to admit that I had never not lacked the motovation to do such a thing until I reached the point at which I didn't not doubt that it was or wasn't a bad idea unless of course that it was, in which case I of course in all likelyhood wouldn't not take part in such an activity.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I pee in the shower because it is a legitimate medical option; If you've never heard: The ammonia keeps away athlete's foot. You see, I pee on my feet and then scrub them once I get to it, and I've never had athlete's foot since I started doing that (and my athlete's foot was severely chronic before that).


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

violadude said:


> Thats true, pee is non-toxic. It only becomes harmful once it has the chance to mix with bacteria in the air and what-not.


What about UTIs? Is the urine devoid of any pathogens?


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

No I don't, because peeing in the shower makes the tub all gross, and I like to take baths occasionally.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

eorrific said:


> What about UTIs? Is the urine devoid of any pathogens?


Healthy bacteria that your digestive tract produces is probably present. However, anything that has been through your entire digestive system has been subjected to your appendix, kidneys and liver, so I'm not particularly worried about pathogens.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

You guys have some weird ideas about the digestive tract and the urinary tract. They do not communicate.

Healthy urine has no bacteria. The urethra being where it is, however, urine can get contaminated by fecal bacteria that migrate upwards in the urethra (which explains why women have a higher incidence: because their urethra is shorter). Urinary tract infections result in the urine having huge numbers of bacteria. Bacteria that are healthy when present in the digestive tract would cause disease if present in the urinary tract. The idea that "anything" that has been through your entire digestive system is not pathogenic thanks to the appendix, kidneys (which have nothing to do with this) and liver is completely erroneous. The bacterial contents of the intestinal tract are highly pathogenic if they reach other parts of the body.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Putting aside medicine, peeing in the shower saves water.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Someone should start another poll: "Do You Fart In The Shower"?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Someone should start another poll: "Do You Fart In The Shower"?


that doesn't make any sense


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Almaviva has found the secret of never needing to poop. I have found the secret of never needing to pee, but vested interests, namely the bottled water industry and the Toilet Manufacturers Association of Great Britain, have got me tied up in legal knots, so I can't reveal it.
> 
> Let it suffice to say that I have no need to vote one way or another in this poll.


Is this because he or you don't have a bathroom at home?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes, I do pee in the shower. They are just pipes after all. Somehow, I still miss even with that wide target.  You'd think all those years of competitive peeing in the troughs of the men's rooms at the Houston Astrodome would have given me the skills to pee and have it land within a 15 foot target. Alas...

No, I don't really pee in the shower. After all, I don't bathe in order to smell like Beethoven as mentioned in another post. In the rare cases that I do bathe, I prefer sponge baths. 

Ok, seriously, I don't pee in the shower even when I do take a regular shower.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Does maturbating count?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Does maturbating count?


Careful. You might slip and fall.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

I liked this forum better when it was off-line.


----------

